# First layout! Small HO urban 4x8



## TravisTheLionHeart (Apr 3, 2013)

Hey All!

I finally got my layout finished enough to take some pictures and video. It's a pretty small area but I wanted to still make it interesting to look at. Eager to hear what you all think; this is my first layout so go easy on me! 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kF7x6mTIgLQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I am in awe of your layout and your capabilities! It looks fantastic. You have the most huge buildings I've seen on a layout. The detail you have is just great. The lighting is truly wonderful. You've done a fantastic job on this...very well done. :appl:

If I criticize anything, it would be a lack of weathering. The one old car looks pretty rusty, but everything else is a bit too pristine. Life in a city is not clean at all...LOL! But still, you've just done a superb job building this.


----------



## TravisTheLionHeart (Apr 3, 2013)

Thank you so much, Fire! It really means a lot to get such great compliments from another modeler. :smilie_daumenpos:

I definitely agree with some of the weathering. It took me so long just to get everything set and working, It's definitely lacking the real grit that city life has to offer. I'm definitely going to get some real dirt, rust, and grime where it needs to be.

Thank you for your feedback!


----------



## IlliniViking (Dec 13, 2009)

:appl:

Wow, great job. Love the detail and the night scenes are great. Way to pack so much into a small layout.


----------



## KAL5 (Sep 4, 2011)

WoW for your first layout it is Beautiful :smilie_daumenpos: your buildings look great with the night seen :appl: :appl: :appl:


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

First layout or a fifth layout looks super.
Great details.

Magic


----------



## Shadowplayer (Oct 31, 2014)

Didnt you just post a youtuble clip of a malfunctioning engine a couple days ago on this layout with no scenery?


----------



## TravisTheLionHeart (Apr 3, 2013)

Shadowplayer said:


> Didnt you just post a youtuble clip of a malfunctioning engine a couple days ago on this layout with no scenery?


Yes! Yes I did haha. I actually recorded that engine video a couple months ago when the layout was in that condition. I had planned to put it up then but I got preoccupied finishing my layout first. However, now that I've gotten to the point where I really want to see my trains run, that engine started to really bug me again... 

Just me being lazy and putting it on the back burner I guess. Or! I might have a time machine and just simply traveled to the future because I was ready to only play with trains!


----------



## TravisTheLionHeart (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks guys! It's very encouraging to here such nice things; I like my layout, but it's really nice to hear that other people do to! :thumbsup:


----------



## Shadowplayer (Oct 31, 2014)

TravisTheLionHeart said:


> Yes! Yes I did haha. I actually recorded that engine video a couple months ago when the layout was in that condition. I had planned to put it up then but I got preoccupied finishing my layout first. However, now that I've gotten to the point where I really want to see my trains run, that engine started to really bug me again...
> 
> Just me being lazy and putting it on the back burner I guess. Or! I might have a time machine and just simply traveled to the future because I was ready to only play with trains!


I was gonna say that is by far the fastest I have ever seen anyone make up a layout!

Turned out great, what did you use for the big buildings? Kits?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Now that's an impressive 4 X 8 layout. Not just the typical
little town, you've got Gotham City all lit up and beautifully
done. 

I hadn't seen those tall buildings before. Are they scratch built?

That's a train layout that folks are going to want to see.

Don


----------



## TravisTheLionHeart (Apr 3, 2013)

Shadowplayer said:


> I was gonna say that is by far the fastest I have ever seen anyone make up a layout!
> 
> Turned out great, what did you use for the big buildings? Kits?





DonR said:


> Now that's an impressive 4 X 8 layout. Not just the typical
> little town, you've got Gotham City all lit up and beautifully
> done.
> 
> ...





Thanks Shadow! I guess it probably would seem a little odd seeing an empty layout turn into a completed one in two days haha :laugh:


Don, I'm so thrilled to read all you said! Really happy to hear your compliments!!


As far as all the buildings go; I really have a bit of a hodgepodge of different brands and years to make up the skyline. All but I think two of the smaller ones were hand painted by me. For the really tall ones: The rust colored one, the Dark grey one, and the green one are all acrylic kits from a company called CMR. I was luckily able to find them on sale here and there, as the prices on their web-site can be pretty heavy.


----------



## SgtDeitz (Dec 4, 2014)

Amazing Layout man! You have a eye for details


----------

